# What car next ???



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

Car history

Pugeot 405 1.9GRI
Audi A4 2.8 Quattro
Audi 225TTC
Maserati 3200 GT

What should I get next? I like the idea of something a bit different eg boxsters are too 'common' for me. Has to be sensible - the maserati is just about all the fuel uneconomy that I can handle . . .

Fancy a rag top of sorts as well.

Dave


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> I like the idea of something a bit different eg boxsters are too 'common' for me.


 :



> Fancy a rag top of sorts as well.
> 
> Dave


Get a 911 cab then! Â ;D


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> Get a 911 cab then! Â ;D


Agreed, or even better, the new 911 Cab turbo! My dream car!!! [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

Ooh cab turbo - didn't know that was out yet.

Dream car used to be a 911 C4 cab (big on the 4wd thing!)

But there are still alot around - in London anyway. Its defo on the sort list but there must be something different.

Dave


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> Ooh cab turbo - didn't know that was out yet.


Yeah baby!! 










http://content3.eu.porsche.com/prod/911 ... ight_intro


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

> Agreed, or even better, the new 911 Cab turbo! My dream car!!! Â [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


carry on dreaming.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> Dream car used to be a 911 C4 cab (big on the 4wd thing!)
> 
> But there are still alot around - in London anyway. Its defo on the sort list but there must be something different.
> 
> Dave


I know what my dream car is - problem is Porsche haven't built it yet Â 

It would be a kind of 'reverse engineered' TT. A Boxster 'RS' with an over-bored 300 bhp 3.6L (Or turbo 3.2?) flat 6 driving the rear wheels as normal, but with added in FWD via an electronic haldex clutch (to save space) driving the front wheels through a modified subframe. 6 speed manual or the TT style - twin clutch transmission system would be optional. Roadholding & Traction would be awesome, and just perfect if it was available as a coupe & rodster. Next Boxster is due in about a years time? Come on Porsche, time to raise the game Â ;D


----------



## SteveS (Oct 20, 2003)

> Car history
> 
> Pugeot 405 1.9GRI
> Audi A4 2.8 Quattro
> ...


Ahem, have you ever been accused of having a "short attention span"? IIRC you've had the Maser for a month tops :


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Uhm.....Aston Martin AMV8?










;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D

Damian


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

> Ahem, have you ever been accused of having a "short attention span"? IIRC you've had the Maser for a month tops :


Yeah but you've got to plan well in advance for some cars - I started looking at Masers 2 years ago and I'm probably only going to keep this for 2 years. Some cars do have 2 year wait lists 

Dave


----------



## SAM-TT (May 6, 2002)

> Ooh cab turbo - didn't know that was out yet.
> 
> Dream car used to be a 911 C4 cab (big on the 4wd thing!)
> 
> ...


unless you get something like an enzo or carrera gt then most cars are pretty common...! ;D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> I know what my dream car is - problem is Porsche haven't built it yet Â
> 
> It would be a kind of 'reverse engineered' TT. A Boxster 'RS' with an over-bored 300 bhp 3.6L (Or turbo 3.2?) flat 6 driving the rear wheels as normal, but with added in FWD via an electronic haldex clutch (to save space) driving the front wheels through a modified subframe. 6 speed manual or the TT style - twin clutch transmission system would be optional. Roadholding & Traction would be awesome, and just perfect if it was available as a coupe & rodster. Next Boxster is due in about a years time? Come on Porsche, time to raise the game Â ;D


Haldex? :


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

> unless you get something like an enzo or carrera gt then most cars are pretty common...! ;D


Didn't mean that rare - the maser is quite rare 1200 of them in the UK (minus those wrapped round trees and those that have rusted away!) and when I got the TT there was relativly few around.

Dave


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

Has to be the new Aston (AMV8?). Lovely [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

p.s. I'm not that loaded !

Dave


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

Well, it's only on par with a 911 Turbo (possibly less if the press rumours are to be believed).

<edit> damn, just noticed someone already said the AMV8, oh well :-[


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> Haldex? Â : Â





> Dream car used to be a 911 C4 cab (big on the 4wd thing!)


What system do Porsche use for their C4 ?


----------



## SAM-TT (May 6, 2002)

> Didn't mean that rare - the maser is quite rare 1200 of them in the UK (minus those wrapped round trees and those that have rusted away!) and when I got the TT there was relativly few around.
> 
> Dave


you've got a nice car there and i must admit i don't see too many of them around..


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

> What system do Porsche use for their C4 ?


http://content3.eu.porsche.com/prod...ransmissionfour_wheel_drive?OpenDocument&back


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

> you've got a nice car there and i must admit i don't see too many of them around..


Hmmm, currently going through the bought a rare car but seeing shedloads of them around phase.

Sat/Sun - up to a mates in Sheffield - 3200 exact same spec as mine outside his pad.
Mon - drove up the M3 into london - cue a convey around sunbury of me and an X plate - 3200 exact same spec. (caught up with the 2 TT convoy though!)
Tues - Driving to the office pass a similar colour 4/3200 with the number plate "DREAMS"

Roll on wednesday - think I might go past egham to pre-empt the inevitable.


Dave


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> Hmmm, currently going through the bought a rare car but seeing shedloads of them around phase.


Lucky you haven't still got a TT then Â ;D 



> What system do Porsche use for their C4 ?


http://content3.eu.porsche.com/prod/911 ... ument&back

Thanks Vernan. Today I parked up behind a guy in the jetwash with a 993 C2 - absolutely mint car, it was a late one on a P plate in metallic pearl blue with the later 'flush' (Xenon?) lights and only 20k miles. It was absolutely gorgeous (never thought I liked the original 911 shape) but this looked fantastic - he had the rear track specially widened by Porsche. Did this model ever come with 4wd? - If it did, I think I'm on the lookout for one Â ;D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> What system do Porsche use for their C4 ?


whispers _proper 4wd_ Â - as in full time, not part time. Â More akin to Torsen permanent quattro than Â Haldex electro hydraulic solution, which was not invented by VAG and is far cheaper to produce than Torsen.

I don't have full details of Porsche system, but have been told from friends in GT0 racing (PK Motorsport), that Â Porsche 4Wd, along with their PSM system is considered to be amongst very best of road 4wd systems for driving purity without Nanny interfering too often. Whereas the VAG move to Haldex was apparently driven by costs reductions over absolute performance and engineering criteria...

Many in the know still rate Torsen more highly than Â Haldex in Audis for driver control - as far as I know all the Audi Group rally cars ran Torsen, and none Â Haldex. ??? (Can anyone confirm this?)

Hence my comment on using Haldex in a supercar.


----------



## rael (May 7, 2002)

RX8 obviously. Darling of the media, car of the year pending, rare, fast and full of character.

rael


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

You not fancy the newer masser?


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

> RX8 obviously. Darling of the media, car of the year pending, rare, fast and full of character.
> 
> rael


Aren't we discussing Â£40-60k cars here though, not sub Â£25k jap crap Â


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> Aren't we discussing Â£40-60k cars here though, not sub Â£25k jap crap Â


Meow!


----------



## rael (May 7, 2002)

Very dodgy ground you are on but then you don't know your cars hence driving around in a fashion statement. You a hairdresser by any chance?

rael


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

> Very dodgy ground you are on but then you don't know your cars hence driving around in a fashion statement. You a hairdresser by any chance?
> 
> rael


Why am I on dodgy ground? Â Just giving my opinion.

What do you mean I don't know my cars? How would you know?

Oh and I'm not a hairdresser, are you? Â 

I see what it is now.....you're one of those types that as soon as you get rid of your TT and move onto another car, the TT automatically becomes the worst car that has ever existed!

No hard feelings eh?

Ho ho ho

James


----------



## rael (May 7, 2002)

But why then the 'Jap crap' generalisation? The Japs make some of the most reliable cars now with Merc, BMW and VAG slowly slpiping down the curve.

I actually very much liked my TTC 225 but after 20 months or so had enough and the RX8 appealed primarily due to its better seating capabilities. I was not slagging off the TT itself although some owners ......... 

Whatever you think the RX8 is a direct competitor now and in many sections of the media considered the better all round car.......and that jap crap for you!

rael


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

> But why then the 'Jap crap' generalisation? The Japs make some of the most reliable cars now with Merc, BMW and VAG slowly slpiping down the curve.
> 
> I actually very much liked my TTC 225 but after 20 months or so had enough and the RX8 appealed primarily due to its better seating capabilities. I was not slagging off the TT itself although some owners .........
> 
> ...


jap crap was a bit of an unfair generalisation i suppose

no need to get worked up about it though is there! Â 

you don't live in/near leeds by any chance do you? there is a silver RX8 around here that has obviously replaced a black 225TTC judging by the same private plate

cheers

James


----------



## rael (May 7, 2002)

No offence taken but it does seem that TT owners are sometimes over defensive of their cars.

Problem is that the TT has been 'the' coupe for many years but this year the Crossfire, 350 and 8 have come along at the same time to compete head on whilst the currency of the TT has IMHO been diluted by the introduction of the smaller engined version.

It remains a great car but now coupe lovers have a broader choice and no doubt TT's being the market main leader will loose out. I know quite a few 8 owners come from the TT.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

The crossfire.... [smiley=toilet.gif]

I like the RX8 though. Not sure about the 350Z, liked it in the pictures, saw one in the flesh at Combe a couple of months ago, not keen.


----------



## rael (May 7, 2002)

I actually like the Crossfirte shape the best but it is the worst car and a real styling mess inside. The 350 is a unsophisticated brute in both styling and manners but has the power and glory and not that unlike the new V6 TT.

rael.


----------

